# Question about CZ-82



## necrofuhrer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just bought a CZ-82 chambered for 9x18. Now, the guy at the store said it would chamber .380 but I'm very skeptical about this and I don't wan't to destroy my new gun. Is this guy just a gun tard or is there a grain of truth in what he's saying?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the 9x18 the 82 uses is the "Makarov" caliber, which is different from the .380 (aka 9mm kurtz or 9mm short). Although you might be able to *chamber* a .380, you surely wouldn't want to actually fire one.

The 83 is the .380 version.

PhilR.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> If I remember correctly, the 9x18 the 82 uses is the "Makarov" caliber, which is different from the .380 (aka 9mm kurtz or 9mm short). Although you might be able to *chamber* a .380, you surely wouldn't want to actually fire one..


The Makarov's bullet diameter is 0.363" rather than the "regular" 9mm/.380 diameter of 0.355". Some place significance on this, opining that the larger diameter increases the round's "stopping power." My own opinion is that the diameters are so similar that there's no difference in effectiveness based only on that difference. 95gr is 95gr.

Makarov kicks out a 95-gr. FMJ bullet at about 1050 ft/sec while the .380 will move the same weight bullet about 100 ft/sec slower. The Mak's brass is also longer.



PhilR. said:


> The 83 is the .380 version.


83 is 7.65x17mm (.32 ACP)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

submoa said:


> 83 is 7.65x17mm (.32 ACP)


Maybe it was at one time, but the 83 is now a .380. But don't take my word for it. Go to a site like Bud's Gunshop and see for yourself. To make it easy on you, here's a link:http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/82/products_id/13660

PhilR.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> Maybe it was at one time, but the 83 is now a .380. But don't take my word for it. Go to a site like Bud's Gunshop and see for yourself. To make it easy on you, here's a link:http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/82/products_id/13660
> 
> PhilR.


OK. I'm old.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

submoa said:


> OK. I'm old.


:mrgreen:

Yeah, I know. Me too....


----------

